# Chinese cycle clothing.



## postman (6 Sep 2011)

I have just spent a lovely forty five mins looking at team cycle clothing.I found via ebay then another route.Two chinese cycle sellers.Jersery and shorts as little as £26 too good to be true? Anyone bought any thing like this.The one i saw and fancied was a company named 4ucycling (i think) found a god Spesh jersey or a Scott combination.You know what they say if it looks too good its usually a fiddle.

So what are your thoughts on the quality.Fancy some more for xmas.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Sep 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if they were made of an inferior quality fabric and gave off a terrible stench after only 15 minutes into the ride.


----------



## rockyraccoon (6 Sep 2011)

postman said:


> So what are your thoughts on the quality.Fancy some more for xmas.



counterfit clothing but I have to say they're fairly well made though, at least the one I have.

_You want to know our thoughts on the quality and not about buying counterfeit and inferior items. _So, this is my experience. I bought a team set (bib shorts and jersey) from a chinese seller on Ebay. Top seller until he was removed with 100% feedback (funny! Ebay allowed them to sell thousands before removing them). Anyway they arrived within 12 days and are worth every penny. The bib shorts come with coolmax pad (better than cheap shorts sold in UK e.g. sportsdirect) and they also come on smaller size.

The fabric is very thin and the quality is very inferior compared to genuine stuff so don't expect top end material. I'd definitely buy more.


----------



## rsvdaz (6 Sep 2011)

postman said:


> I have just spent a lovely forty five mins looking at team cycle clothing.I found via ebay then another route.Two chinese cycle sellers.Jersery and shorts as little as £26 too good to be true? Anyone bought any thing like this.The one i saw and fancied was a company named 4ucycling (i think) found a god Spesh jersey or a Scott combination.You know what they say if it looks too good its usually a fiddle.
> 
> So what are your thoughts on the quality.Fancy some more for xmas.


have you a link?


----------



## tsddave (6 Sep 2011)

I wouldnt buy anything like that from china pretty much, its usually very poor quality and the low price is for a good reason.


----------



## Doug. (11 Sep 2011)

Most of the cycle clothing one can buy at retail cycle shops is "made in China".

In my experience it is usually good quality and very good value.

The same (apart from the price) as is sold directly by the Chinese on_line.

The above also applies to the carbon frames and cycle parts the Chinese make.


I believe that most carbon cycles and components are sourced there then badged and painted to suit the "manufacturer"


----------



## Doug. (11 Sep 2011)

tsddave said:


> I wouldnt buy anything like that from china pretty much, its usually very poor quality and the low price is for a good reason.





The "good reason" being greedy retailers,in my opinion.


----------



## Doug. (11 Sep 2011)

postman said:


> I have just spent a lovely forty five mins looking at team cycle clothing.I found via ebay then another route.Two chinese cycle sellers.Jersery and shorts as little as £26 too good to be true? Anyone bought any thing like this.The one i saw and fancied was a company named 4ucycling (i think) found a god Spesh jersey or a Scott combination.You know what they say if it looks too good its usually a fiddle.
> 
> So what are your thoughts on the quality.Fancy some more for xmas.





Go ahead and treat your self I believe you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Herzog (11 Sep 2011)

Probably ~80% of all shop-bought non-food products in our houses come from China, or are composed of parts made in China.


----------



## Doug. (11 Sep 2011)

Herzog said:


> Probably ~80% of all shop-bought non-food products in our houses come from China, or are composed of parts made in China.




Herzog.
Please reassure me that "Cuckoo Clocks" are still Swiss made !!!!


A very concerned
Doug.


----------



## Herzog (11 Sep 2011)

Doug. said:


> Herzog.
> Please reassure me that "Cuckoo Clocks" are still Swiss made !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Can't I'm afraid, though the chocolate certainly is. That's far more important...


----------



## jay clock (11 Sep 2011)

I got some "BMC" kit and it is absolutely fine. £30 for bib shorts and shirt. Not Assos quality but perfectly ok for the money. My guilt is assuaged by the fact that the design i wanted is no longer made or available


----------



## xxmimixx (11 Sep 2011)

From personal experience (not hear say) we bought some team bib shorts and top on Ebay from China (where I suspect the official ones are also made ) for a silly price and they turned up in time and look and fit very nicely. Already washed in washing machine a few times and they are absolutely fine, no loss of colour or elasticity.
The seller he used is tanhong_689


----------



## zizou (11 Sep 2011)

Quality is similar to Aldi gear in my experience. Similar price to that gear too so not as big a bargain as it appears when compared to the official Nalini / Craft / Castelli branded team kit

Better value to be had in Decathlon IMO


----------



## addictfreak (11 Sep 2011)

I have 3 jerseys from Chinese sellers, quality is ok. Have had mine for a couple of years now and still going strong.

I did buy a pair of bib shorts too, but I wasnt as impressed by them. Pad was ok, but very poor fit.


----------



## Doug. (11 Sep 2011)

zizou said:


> Quality is similar to Aldi gear in my experience. Similar price to that gear too so not as big a bargain as it appears when compared to the official Nalini / Craft / Castelli branded team kit
> 
> Better value to be had in Decathlon IMO





Have you ever bought cycling products directly from China ?

Suspect not ! that is why in my opinion you do not know what you are talking about !

May I suggest you give them a try,you may be pleasantly surprised.

Aldi cycling products,in my experience often not very good,although I did buy a cycle repair stand from them that was good for the price.


Decathlon offerings !!!!! possibly satisfactory for you, but not for me.


----------



## zizou (12 Sep 2011)

Doug. said:


> Have you ever bought cycling products directly from China ?
> 
> Suspect not ! that is why in my opinion you do not know what you are talking about !
> 
> ...




I wouldnt have passed judgement on it if i hadn't tried it. Fit was poor - unlike well designed cycling gear, that feels more comfortable on the bike than off it, the ebay stuff (i got mellow johnnies and saxo bank bibs and tops) feels worse when on the bike and just doesnt sit on the body right. Stitching and finish on the tops isn't great it was passable and i still wear them - unlike the shorts.

Quality wise they do not compare favourably to what the main team manufacturers like Nalini, Sportful, Castelli or Craft offer (incidentally most of these products are not made in China but in Europe, its not like the situation with bike frames). Not knocking the Chinese for poor quality - Rapha for example manufacture their clothes there and the quality is better (and more expensive) than alot of the pro kit. But getting the counterfeit stuff to save a bit of money is a false economy.

Anyway whats up with Decathlon?


----------



## Crimmey (12 Sep 2011)

I have to say the fit was surprisingly good, I bought one set as a 'tester' as I need a fair bit of stuff . I was advised to buy big but didn't listen which Im glad as the small bib shorts were perfect, the small jersey a little big, but still fits nicely and I am fairly stocky. Its been washed ~10 times and no fading or stitching problems.... yet. I would deffo recommend. Although my experience on the expensive stuff is limited I still cannot justify buying it as all the cheap stuff I buy has lasted 2 years ( which I am just starting to replace) apart from the decathlon super cheap shorts at £7.99 which are good for a couple of washes only then the pad is useless.


----------



## Doug. (12 Sep 2011)

Zizou.

The main point is you are happy with what you buy,and for that I am very pleased.

Re. Decathlon, I have bought some very unsatisfactory products from them.
It is possible that I am an undiscerning shopper (more than likely) or have been just unlucky.
Decathlon cycles do not seem very good or even reasonable value for money compared to other cycle retailers.
Living in France apart from the Internet or local independent cycle shop I enjoy shopping from a a retail chain of shops called InterSport (not sure if they have stores in the U.K.) they tend to have nice quality cycle components and clothes at prices that are affordable.

Yours

Doug.


----------



## PpPete (12 Sep 2011)

Unfortunately Intersport have no outlets in UK. 
I've always been happy with what I've bought from Decathlon.... unlike my one & only purchase from China...
I could live the logos on the arms being upside down, the mis-spelt "made in Italy / 100% Polysetre"
label inside, but the fabric, although very comfortable when dry, when it got wet - it stayed wet for ages, worse than denim...


----------



## rockyraccoon (17 Sep 2011)

I wonder how they can get away selling hundreds of team kit when according to ebay they review some list..


```
Are you attempting to list a counterfeit or non-authentic item? Are you aware the listing of such items is not allowed on eBay?
If you continue, your listing will be flagged and promptly reviewed. If your listing appears to offer a counterfeit or non-authentic item, it will be ended and your eBay account could be suspended. We may also refer your listing to the relevant company or law enforcement for review.

If the item is authentic, we encourage you to provide more information in your listing. If it comes with a Certificate of Authenticity or has a serial number please state this in your listing.

We appreciate your help making eBay an even safer place to trade.

Click here for a window with eBay's policy on counterfeit items.

Click here for a window with About Me pages created by trademark owners.

Warning: Do not click the submit button, unless you know the item is authentic.
```


----------



## xxmimixx (17 Sep 2011)

How many millions revenue would they loose if they actually acted on their own rules and stopped all counterfeit products? A bit like the government wanting people to stop smoking... really...???


----------



## Weller Fan (24 Sep 2011)

Just received my cycling kit bought via Ebay from China. Can only use one word to describe the quality.......excellent!

The fit is perfect & I'm really surprised how good it looks considering the price which I paid. Top marks from me for the Chinese.


----------



## Chris-H (25 Sep 2011)

No matter whats said and done their food is bloody awesome


----------



## Grizzly (25 Sep 2011)

I've got a couple of Chinbay (Chinese/Ebay) tops and they are OK, when you take the cost of £17 each they are good value. I've also purchased direct from a Chinese site, I've not wore the kit yet as the material is so thin it will only be suitable for hot days. When you take delivery costs into account the direct from Chinese web site stuff is way over priced, it costs more for delivery than for the items themselves. I have also bought low priced team kit from Wiggle, good quality material, well made but crap padding. From now on I'll be sticking to dhb, Atura etc, you get good quality, O.K. it costs a bit more but you know what you are getting and if its faulty you can take it back.


----------



## jay clock (29 Sep 2011)

> Better value to be had in Decathlon IMO


Yes, but they don't sell team kit etc do they? Unless you want some Rockrider or Btwin team kit


----------



## camtheman (11 May 2012)

I've had quite a few kits and so long as you go for the stuff that has orange pads and white bibs, you can't go wrong.

I can and have ridden over 100 miles commando (!) and suffered no soreness or adverse effects so the shorts are just fine.

The kit that is normally marked as Monton is probably the best of all.

My brother has always bought genuine kits from Castelli. Until, that is, I loaned him my Castelli kit from China and he reckons the so called knockoff is better than the real stuff.

The only issue is sizing but you have that anyway even with the real stuff if you by mail order. Look at the sizing charts on Ebay listings very carefully and make sure you don't flatter yourself by pretending you're a 32" waist if you're really a 34! For shorts sets, consider going up a size on your usual and you'll probably be OK. The size charts normally have a weight range which is helpful.

The thermal winter kits are absolutely brilliant but for some reason tops seem to be made a bit bigger than bottoms! However, most sellers allow you to mix sizes.

The autumn/spring kits (ie thin but long sleeves and legs) are the only thing I'd avoid as for some strange reason the tights seem baggy and allow the pads to shift around you arse. Even so, the tops are really good and still a bargain on their own.

Reading comments from folks who say Chinese quality is poor reminds me of the days when they said the same about Japanese cars. And look what happened to Bristish car manufacturers.


----------



## James D (11 May 2012)

I picked up a 2010 Pinarello Team kit from a Chinese manufacturer and the quality is A1 for the money. Shorts are a better fit than my specialized ones. As previous posters have mentioned the fit is slightly small but as long as you follow the size chart you should get kit that fits you well and looks pretty good!
As an aside I work in the clothing industry and the brand I work for (high end outdoor wear) makes 60-70% of its clothes in China. The fallacy that Chinese products are inferior in some way is just that.


----------



## Ethan (15 May 2012)

I got me some cheap Chinese stuff, the result was bitter sweet.
The item came in a week and a half, superb!
Fit perfectly well, looked great too!

The fabric its self was tiptop, just as good as the real deal, and the padding in the shorts was the real deal!
YKK zips (unless they do fake YKK too?) were really strong, and have not failed on me a single time (where as my endura jersey seem to think the zip is an optional extra)

But the stitching... My god! The stitching! It was as if it had been put together buy someone who has recently had a 'home economics' lesson at school. Shockingly poor!
The pockets broke on the first outing, and the crotch area soon started to come apart.
After a couple of hours restitching by hand (which would have been a doddle if I had a sewing machine.) I would honestly say it was just as good as the genuine thing.

I wasn't expecting much, but I'm chuffed! Even if I did have to put in a bit of hard work!
But I guess its a bit of a gamble as to what you receive, and I suppose most people wouldn't be willing to stitch their brand new jersey back together


----------



## Ethan (15 May 2012)

camtheman said:


> My brother has always bought genuine kits from Castelli. Until, that is, I loaned him my Castelli kit from China and he reckons the so called knockoff is better than the real stuff.


 
Funnily enough my genuine castelli bibs are coming apart at the crotch just like the cheap chinese stuff did! (see above post).
I wouldn't say the chinese stuff I got is as good as the Castelli stuff, but its no worse! And it didn't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## frayBentos59 (17 May 2012)

i've bought a few kits from china with mixed results. The jerseys are usually spot on but the bibs can be pretty useless. On a few of them the padding may as well have been placed on the knee of the bib it was that badly placed. Sore was an understatement.
The tops are really good, mine are going strong after many washes. The two things i've found with them tho are firstly, often the colours on non-team kits i.e. just a specialized jersey, dont often match the picture and secondly, all my black jerseys are more of a brown than a black.

It's worth a punt, some cracking bargains to be had.

i feel much better now knowing there are plenty of other people out there heading to China for their clothing


----------



## machew (17 May 2012)

Doug. said:


> Herzog.
> Please reassure me that "Cuckoo Clocks" are still Swiss made !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Cuckoo Clocks should always be made in Germany


----------



## Jdratcliffe (17 May 2012)

Weller Fan said:


> Just received my cycling kit bought via Ebay from China. Can only use one word to describe the quality.......excellent!
> 
> The fit is perfect & I'm really surprised how good it looks considering the price which I paid. Top marks from me for the Chinese.


can i ask who you used? in the market for some new jerseys and shorts.


----------



## frayBentos59 (17 May 2012)

I retract my last statement on black / brown kit. 
Just received my New Zealand HTC all black kit. Stunning, amazing fit and finally padding that covers what it should


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2012)

Any suggestions on specific sellers please?

Not that I'm in the market for more kit, having just bought some of the Club Roost gear that was on offer recently by them (2xshirts, 1xshorts)


----------



## frayBentos59 (17 May 2012)

I purchased and received an email from ebay to say the seller had been closed. The seller had the decency to confirm he was still going thru with the sale. I'll contact again and pass on the details if he pops up again


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Sep 2014)

i got some chinese castelli from ebay, and from the good quality of the stuff it looks like the fabric bits came out of the back door of the factory before the zip and pads were added, and then cheaper zip and pad (a coolmax one like you get in the aldi shorts) were sewn in.

for £20? a bargain…


----------



## andrew_rc46 (25 Sep 2014)

How did you get on with these Chinese bits? I've just purchased some winter gear from china.


----------



## jagman.2003 (25 Sep 2014)

I got a couple of Castelli jerseys & a pair of gloves.
Excellent quality. Fit & perform well. Fabric is spot on. Price was very ageeable.
Small amount of stitching came apart on one glove. But quickly fixed even with my low level embroidery skills.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (25 Sep 2014)

jagman.2003 said:


> I got a couple of Castelli jerseys & a pair of gloves.
> Excellent quality. Fit & perform well. Fabric is spot on. Price was very ageeable.
> Small amount of stitching came apart on one glove. But quickly fixed even with my low level embroidery skills.


We'll things certainly do look on the positive said then


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Sep 2014)

tsddave said:


> I wouldnt buy anything like that from china pretty much, its usually very poor quality and the low price is for a good reason.


Agreed & add that most look like an anagram of TISH.


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Sep 2014)

jay clock said:


> Yes, but they don't sell team kit etc do they? Unless you want some Rockrider or Btwin team kit


Francaise de Jeux team kit is sold at Decathlon in standard & pro quality versions, I believe it's good stuff (no 1st hand experience) looks great.

I get your point though Jay.


----------

